# Greetings from Austin Tx!



## swole (May 13, 2010)

I wanted to send a shout to all on this site. It has been well put together and I am excited to be among new friends. I am currently not a Mason but am hoping to put in my petition here soon to one of the closer lodges to me. Most likely a Prince hall affiliation which is prefered but either lodge which i am more comfortable with. I have visited the Mt Bonnell lodge No. 2 and met with Bro. Long which was inviteing and informative. If anyone of you have any information on any lodges or points of contact here in South Austin, I would be greatful for your sheding a bit more light on my new journey. Thanks!

Best regards
-Swole


----------



## JEbeling (May 13, 2010)

Very Well... ! you will find that Masonary is a journey.. ! good luck on your first steps which ever way you go.. !


----------



## swole (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes. Hopefully everything goes well and I'm able to find my way. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 14, 2010)

Welcome Swole!! I am glad that you have joined us!


----------



## swole (May 14, 2010)

Thanks, I look foward to a good new rewarding experience!


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 14, 2010)

Greetings!


----------



## JTM (May 17, 2010)

"swole" huh?  i think i see your picture now and understand the name.


----------



## swole (May 18, 2010)

lol, Been called that for years. I am actually a pretty well known music producer here in Austin.


----------

